# Ontario Golden Retriever Meetup May 28th



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

*Golden Hike Britannia rd Side Trail. By Lowville park.

*May 28th


2pm to 4pm.


7 Goldens so far.


*Lowville Park Parking Lot Behind Bistro*

6179 Guelph Line, Burlington, ON, Burlington, ON


Nice scenery. Horses sometimes


Valleys. Bronte creek. Hills. Lookouts.


We take breaks after each hill. 


Come out for a steady paced hike to increase our fitness level. 


Let's stay fit and enjoy the company of friends. Place: Lowville


 +/- 4Km
Pace: easy pace


Level3-6 : Beginner-Moderate


[Duration: approx... 2hrs including breaks. 


Place and trail conditions: We will be hiking at steady pace and adjust for conditions. 


Some section of trail are base roots, rocks and mud.






[Weather can significantly impact your pace and level of challenge always check the weather ahead and dress in layers accordingly. ​

For more info
https://www.meetup.com/Ontario-Golden-Retriever-Meetup/


Jaxson is our Logo Dog  Attached Images


----------



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

Great time. Great weather also.


----------



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

7 goldens. FM 9 months old to 10yrs old.


----------



## GoldenMom2015 (Dec 30, 2015)

Looks like y'all had a great time! Lots of smiling Goldens:grin2:


----------

